# Epdm



## [email protected] (Jul 13, 2012)

Morning,

Can I use used EPDM from a teaf-off as a liner for a duck pond?


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Sure why not? We often sell or give away our ballast EPDM Tear off for people to use it for just that. If it has holes we will sell them a 1/4 gal of cleaner and primer and a few feet of cover tape. No reason it can't be used. I would suggest using ballasted EPDM and not any fully adhered. The insulation that maybe stuck to it might have some adverse affects on the pond.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 13, 2012)

I was going to get fully adhered, I'll find out about ballast. Thanks.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

You can, but if there are any pin holes you're screwed!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 13, 2012)

*pond liner*

AH, the voice of reason! OK, I'll quit being cheap and buy pond liner unless some has any other suggestions. Thanks.


----------



## TechGuy (Jun 12, 2012)

In smaller ponds Ive heard of issues with the chemicals geting the water out of balance. Bigger one's I think there's just to much water.

With that being said. We've actually ran a few leaks on a pond before. Customer drained it and we patched it all up.


----------



## shazapple (Dec 3, 2010)

I've been told by a distributor that he wont sell roofing EPDM to people who want it for their fish ponds because chemicals leach out and kill the fish.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

So the EPDM sold at home depot which to me looks exactly the same as the EPDM we put up on roofs, is different? I know it's 4x the price, that' why I looked at it, I thought "Hmm maybe we can cheap out on repairs and pick up a few feet at home cheapo instead of buying full rolls from my distributors." but like I said 3-4x the cost. 

Interesting. Either there is another chemical make up to EPDM, which in theory would no longer really make it EPDM, or your supplier is scared to get sued over some dead fish, which I can totally understand.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm digging and making the pond myself so I'm ALL ears.... What exactly is pond liner anyway, just plastic?


----------



## shazapple (Dec 3, 2010)

From looking at Firestones website, their PondLiner is 45mil "Fish Safe" EPDM. Other than that they don't quantify how or why it is better for ponds than their roofing EPDM. I searched for "Pond liner vs roofing EPDM" and many people seemed to use roofing EPDM.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> I'm digging and making the pond myself so I'm ALL ears.... What exactly is pond liner anyway, just plastic?


Pond liner is EPDM rubber, possibly with an altered chemistry. 

I suppose you could use PVC as well, though I have never seen it done, probably because it's twice the price of EPDM.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks Y'all.


----------

